# New Kids - TURBO



## Mayor333 (17. März 2011)

ich glaub der beste Film des Jahres kommt raus 



YouTube - New Kids Turbo - Offizieller Trailer (Deutsch) - Ab 21.4. im Kino!



freu mich jetzt schon rießig drauf


----------



## troppa (18. März 2011)

Das ist aber doch kein deutscher Film, oder? Hoffentlich nicht, aber Politie, dann sinds doch unsere Niederländischen Freunde. Dann kanns ja lustig werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

JUNGE ICH MACH DICH KAPUTT! xD einfach nur Geil xD wird 100% geguckt!


----------



## copi (6. April 2011)

JAAAAAA auf deutsch wie geil!!
Ich hab, als es letzten Sommer ganz neu war, schon mit Kumpels Kinos in Holland ausgelotet,
wo wir dann zusammen hin wollten.

Die Jungs sind die geilsten, unbedingt vorher auf NEW KIDS - Die Clips immer Samstags Mitternacht im TV auf COMEDY CENTRAL alle Folgen anschauen!
Keine Angst vor schlechter Synchronisation übrigens, die sprechen ihre deutschen Rollen wie in den Clips selber
und das muss auch sein, sprechen SO geiles Dolländisch


----------



## iceman650 (6. April 2011)

Verrückte Moongo! 
Hat einer Ahnung was die FSK sein wird?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lan_Party (6. April 2011)

Ich denke schon das der film ab 16 sein wird. Einige Szenen sind sicherlich nicht jugendfrei.


----------



## MasterFreak (8. April 2011)

Ich mein der Film soll ab 18 werden weiß es aber net so genau  hähä is aber iwi übel krank diese New Kids  
^^ "Da haben sie den Bus doch noch erwischt hähä" !!!


----------



## Lan_Party (9. April 2011)

What!? 18!! NIEMALS dann schiebe ich soo Streß dann klopp ich diese Mongos xD  Junge!


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Meine Fresse. Diese Typen sind voll Gaga. 
Aber Geil


----------



## Abufaso (10. April 2011)

Ich muss in diesen Film rein! 
Aber leider bin ich erst 15!


----------



## DrSin (10. April 2011)

Ich war schon in NL auf der Premiere, jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch  BAM! So eine Feuerball, JUNGE!


----------



## Westfale_09 (15. April 2011)

Heute ist die Single zu dem Film raus. Von Scooter.  Schickes Teil muss ich sagen 


Edit: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahre 

Schade die hätten den auf 18 setzen sollen und dann noch geiler machen sollen =/


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

mal schaun  wird bestimmt voll cool !!!^^ Die typen sind einfach nur krank


----------



## PEG96 (16. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> mal schaun  wird bestimmt voll cool !!!^^ Die typen sind einfach nur krank


 
Absolut die sind mal sowas von geil


----------



## DrSin (16. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Heute ist die Single zu dem Film raus. Von Scooter.  Schickes Teil muss ich sagen
> 
> 
> Edit: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahre
> ...


 
WTF Scooter?

Der Original Soundtrak zum Film ist von Paul Elstak.

Edit:

Hier das Original aus der NL Release vom Film, viel besser als der Scooter Schrott da:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQODLgW9I0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

YouTube - New Kids Turbo | Trailer german deutsch & Kritik [HD]

JUNGE NEW KIDS NITRO am ende des jahre!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

HAHAHA  ich find Paul Elstaks Version besser als die von Scooter 
Junge !!!!!!!!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2011)

Seit zwei Wochen bin ich New Kids Fan...Junge  *ickschnitzel..Junge...voll in die Schraube...Junge..Wheelie....Indianerfedern...Junge...
Lach mich schlapp...so Proll....junge sonst gibts auf die *resse ...Junge.....


----------



## KOF328 (18. April 2011)

Auf jeden fall must watch! Nur ist total unklar ob der Film nun ab 12 oder 16 ist, diese Verwirrung ist zum 
Ist halt kacke mit 15... Du bleibst verdammt nochmal von meinem Bier weg, du *ICKSCHNITZEL!


----------



## DrSin (18. April 2011)

Der Film ist ab 16, ist auf der Seite der FSK zu entnehmen.


----------



## computertod (18. April 2011)

Schööön, verkürzt mir die Wartezeit auf Werner - Eiskalt
einfach so geiil


----------



## PEG96 (18. April 2011)

Wann kommt werner eiskalt?


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

ka weiß net  mach doch  n Thread auf


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

Yeah kennt ihr die Folge von den New Kids mit dem Jungen der mit den Böllern rumspielt wo der Polizist kommt...... 
Die is übel lustig JUNGEEEE !!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. April 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Der Film ist ab 16, ist auf der Seite der FSK zu entnehmen.


 
Bei UCI Kinowelt  / Cinestar stand 12   


Und DrSin? New Kids hat für Deutschland nen anderen Soundtrack als der in Holland. Der in Holland ist finde ich(obwohl ich Scooter Fan bin) einfach geiler. Weil der mehr dazu passt und Paul Elstak die Musik schon immer gemacht hat. Alleine Blood Sweat Hardcore in der Szene wo er gegens Auto springt passt wie Faust aufs Auge


----------



## computertod (18. April 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Wann kommt werner eiskalt?


 


MasterFreak schrieb:


> ka weiß net  mach doch  n Thread auf


 
hab ich gerade gemacht


----------



## Sophix (18. April 2011)

Weiß einer Ab wieviel Jahren der denn jetzt ist?
Na hoffentlich wird nitro dann nicht *******, ist ja oft so das die nachfolger schlecht sind!


----------



## DrSin (20. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Bei UCI Kinowelt  / Cinestar stand 12
> 
> 
> Und DrSin? New Kids hat für Deutschland nen anderen Soundtrack als der in Holland. Der in Holland ist finde ich(obwohl ich Scooter Fan bin) einfach geiler. Weil der mehr dazu passt und Paul Elstak die Musik schon immer gemacht hat. Alleine Blood Sweat Hardcore in der Szene wo er gegens Auto springt passt wie Faust aufs Auge



? Habe ich was anderes gesagt? Und btw, ich weiß das Paul schon lange gute Musik macht  



Sophix schrieb:


> Weiß einer Ab wieviel Jahren der denn jetzt ist?
> Na hoffentlich wird nitro dann nicht *******, ist ja oft so das die nachfolger schlecht sind!


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. April 2011)

Alles klar. Mir solls eigentlich egal sein. Dann kann man ja vllt hoffen, dass noch einige Gute Szenen ungeschnitten drin sind. Ich bin morgen um 13 Uhr im Kino. Kann euch dann ja sagen wieder Film ist (Ohne Spoiler)  Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Acid (20. April 2011)

*Juuuuuuuuunge!!!!!*


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. April 2011)

Also. War heute in der 13 Uhr Vorstellung und ich muss sagen, dass der Film super mega geil ist 
Sowas von Lustig. Man findet echt alle Darsteller wieder, sei es der Rothaarige, der Chinese, der Imbissverkäufer (was sich am ende als lustig herrausstellt) oder der Polizist. Alle sind wieder dabei und geben einem  eine Menge zu lachen.  Ich kann euch echt nur empfehlen, den Film zu gucken


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen 
Nur es gab kein "Freibieeeer!"...

Mfg, ice


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. April 2011)

Doch am Ende des Films  Aber nur auf der Leinwand  LKW TUT TUT XD


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden fall must watch! Nur ist total unklar ob der Film nun ab 12 oder 16 ist, diese Verwirrung ist zum
> Ist halt kacke mit 15... Du bleibst verdammt nochmal von meinem Bier weg, du *ICKSCHNITZEL!



Same here. 
Auf kino.de und der Website des Films steht ab 12. Auf der Seite des Kinos steht ab 16! 
Was denn jetzt??


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. April 2011)

Der Film ist ab 16. Ich war drin


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film ist ab 16. Ich war drin



NEEIIIN! 
Aber man kann auch als 15jähriger in den Film reinkommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Bei uns läuft der nicht im Kino! >.<" Gibt es eine Liste wo der läuft und wo nicht und kommt dort Blut vor? Wenn nicht dan ist der Film Cutted! >.<


----------



## Abufaso (25. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns läuft der nicht im Kino! >.<" Gibt es eine Liste wo der läuft und wo nicht und kommt dort Blut vor? Wenn nicht dan ist der Film Cutted! >.<



Bei uns läuft der Film auch nur in einem Kino: "UFA Palast". Guck einfach mal bei kino.de nach dem Kinoprogramm. 
Ja es kommt Blut vor, aus Fingern, Köpfen und Bäuchen.


----------



## chillerman (25. April 2011)

Fiackschniejtzel


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft der Film auch nur in einem Kino: "UFA Palast". Guck einfach mal bei kino.de nach dem Kinoprogramm.
> Ja es kommt Blut vor, aus Fingern, Köpfen und Bäuchen.


 
Schön ausgedrückt  Und es ist nicht nur Menschenblut dabei


----------



## Abufaso (26. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es ist nicht nur Menschenblut dabei



Der arme Hund!! .


----------



## MasterFreak (26. April 2011)

Haha der Film is einfach nur Lustig !!!^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. April 2011)

Werde ich mir sicher auch noch anschauen


----------



## Brut (27. April 2011)

Da muß man auf jeden Fall mit ner handvoll Kumpels rein.
Im Idealfall noch 2-3 Bierchen vorher dann wird ein lustiger Kinobesuch.

Alleine mit der Freundin/Frau wird eher nen Floppppppppp


----------



## JawMekEf (27. April 2011)

Hab ihn heute gesehn, ziemlich geil ^^
Wundert mich das der ab 16 durchgekommen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2011)

Hab ihn jetzt auch gesehen, finde ihn aber ziemlich geschmacklos. 
Wenn man bedenkt wegen was für Sachen z.b. bei Musik indiziert wird und dann bekommt man sowas zu sehen


----------



## DAEF13 (27. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Der arme Hund!! .


 
Das war verdammt nochmal ein lieber Hund
Der Film war echt geil, aber irgendwie war die Vorfreude grösser


----------



## poisoniC (27. April 2011)

Ich war am 21. in der mitternachtsvorstellung. Ich schwöre jeder sitzplatz war besetzt. Und ich glaub nur deswegen und weil man mit seinen kumpels da war konnte man so richtig lachen. Und wenn dann noch der "eismann" rein kommt und sagt: ne, eis is heute nicht und hat n kasten bier in der hand 
Allein bei der fahrradscene von gerrie am anfang gings tierisch ab im kino. 
Ich sag mal so: für mich wars ein highlight dieses jahr.


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

poisoniC schrieb:


> Ich war am 21. in der mitternachtsvorstellung. Ich schwöre jeder sitzplatz war besetzt. Und ich glaub nur deswegen und weil man mit seinen kumpels da war konnte man so richtig lachen. Und wenn dann noch der "eismann" rein kommt und sagt: ne, eis is heute nicht und hat n kasten bier in der hand
> Allein bei der fahrradscene von gerrie am anfang gings tierisch ab im kino.
> Ich sag mal so: für mich wars ein highlight dieses jahr.


 

Ich zwar nicht in der Mitternachtsvorstellung da, aber auch bei der Premiere. Stimm dir zu einfach geiles Erlebenis 

geil wäre es gewesen irg. bei der Premiere ne Dose Bier am Anfang zu bekommen


----------



## city_cobra (30. Mai 2011)

Lastkraftwagenfahrer


----------



## redBull87 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich fand den Film iwie absolut nicht gut ^^. Das Geld den anzuschauen kann man sich sparen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Der Film bedient halt eine ganz bestimmte Klientel, entweder mag man ihn oder findet ihn beschissen.
Ich warte, bis der mal in der Glotze läuft.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

Es ist kein oscarwürdiger Blockbuster, aber ich persönlich fand ihn geil.


----------



## chhrille (31. Mai 2011)

top film! einfach mal wieder ordentlich was zum lachen!


----------



## Jan565 (31. Mai 2011)

Einfach der Beste Film der letzten Jahre! Kein Film lohnt sich mehr. 

Und ende des Jahres soll New Kids Nitro kommen 

Verrückte M**** Junge !!!


----------



## TMO (31. Mai 2011)

Junge, der Film ist einfach krank. Der Humor ist wirklich nicht für jeden was....
Lastkraftwagenfahrer tü-tü


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Mai 2011)

Na ja, mal son 3 Min Clip zu sehen ist ja ganz witzig, aber Geld bezahlen würd ich dafür nicht. Ist genauso wie mit Buddy Ogün YouTube - ‪Buddy Ogün 4.0‬‏


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Buddy Ogün ist mal ganz witzig, aber die DVD würde ich mir niemals kaufen.


----------



## robbe (31. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, mal son 3 Min Clip zu sehen ist ja ganz witzig, aber Geld bezahlen würd ich dafür nicht. Ist genauso wie mit Buddy Ogün YouTube - ‪Buddy Ogün 4.0‬‏


 
Ich hab zuerst den Film gesehen und bin dann erst auf die Clips gestoßen. Den Film fand ich genial, aber die Clips find ich jetzt nicht so wirklich prickelnd. 
Wenn ich zuerst die Clips gesehen hätte, hätt ich mir den Film vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt angeschaut.


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2011)

So ein Feuerball Junge, BAM!!! 

Nur leider bin ich noch nicht 16


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin 15 und bin da reingekommen. So schwer ist das nicht


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. Mai 2011)

Das Jugendamt liest hier mit  Jetzt haben se dich erwischt


----------



## Abufaso (31. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Jugendamt liest hier mit  Jetzt haben se dich erwischt



Oh, sh!t
Dann muss ich wohl untertauchen und mir ne neue Identität suchen


----------



## Russel Grow (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Film ist sowas von "ASSI".





...genau deshalb mag ich Ihn.


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. Mai 2011)

Das is genau so ein Genre wie Mr. Bean.  Man mag es oder man hasst es


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juni 2011)

Top Film, ihr mongoJunge's xD
Der Film is so doof, das er wieder geil ist.
Nur sich an die Sprache gewöhnen hat ne Weile gedauert.


----------



## mf_Jade (5. Juni 2011)

So nen Mist zieh ich mir bestimmt nicht rein, da sitz ich lieber 2h aufm Klo. Da kommt mehr bei raus.


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Juni 2011)

Glaub ich nicht das du das hibekommst


----------



## ad_ (6. Juni 2011)

Niemand ***** mit Maaskantje, Junge


----------



## Killertofu (14. Juni 2011)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Dieser Film ist sowas von "ASSI".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, ich finds einfach zu lustig. Verrückte Mongo!^^ Das beste ist eigentlich das mit den Fernsehern bei Redcoon, ich glaub da bestell ich nicht mehr^^


----------



## Freddydouh (14. Juni 2011)

Der Film ist sowas von krank  Aber unbedingt "gut" von der Story isser nicht. Bei den New Kids gehts ja aber auch nicht darum 
"Lastkraftwagenfahrer, *öööhöhhh* , höhö *daumenhochundgrins*


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juni 2011)

haha jo der is geil der Film ^^


----------



## Alte-Schule (17. Juni 2011)

Und Leute, wie kann man New Kids Turbo gut finden.  Habt ihr sämtliche Gehirnzellen aufgebraucht.....
Wenn man das auch noch von 10-18 jahrigen auf der Straße hört, wenn sie sich so unterhalten. Hab ich persönlich den respeckt an den jungen Menschen verloren.
Zum Glück sind ja nicht alle so drauf.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Was is dein Problem der Film is einfach nur Funny, laß den leuten doch den Spaß !
Ich muss zugeben Schauspielerisch is er schlecht aber insgesamt das Szenario is doch einfach nur funny (respekt zum Regisseur !!!)


----------



## KOF328 (17. Juni 2011)

Der Film ist extrem Dumm, Schlecht Geschauspielert und Unlogisch aber einfach nur ein Meisterstück.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Juli 2011)

Stuempfer als ein Flummy, ich liebe diesen film einfach


----------



## Lexx (12. Juli 2011)

hab ihn gestern (sonntag 10.07.) "gesehen"
mundl auf niederländisch..
mit offenem munde..
ich bin geschockt.. entsetzt..
euphorisiert.. entzückt..

originellerweise hat sich nächtens noch ein alter künstlerfreund
gemeldet.. mit dem ich viele visuelle projekte umgesetzt habe.. 
ob ich das kenne.. 

die ersten 20 minuten dachte ich: sprechen die deutsch ?
wo sind die unter"tittel".. ? 
ich verstehe doch bruchstücke.. (********.. *****.. ******..)
der film ist krank.. von krank, für kranke.. 

aber nein, der film ist ein kleines meisterwerk. schon lange 
konnte kein film das spannungsfeld zwischen provizialität und
"moderne" in so drastischen, direkten und ungefilterten bildern
verdeutlichen, wie dieser es tat. (ULRICH SEIDL lässt grüßen.)

klar, ein wenig überzeichnet, aber so ist das halt mal mit der 
selektiven wahrnehmung..

mich würde interessieren, WER sich WIE in den charkateren
wiederfindet.. solidarisiert.. reflektiert..

edit & ps: scheiss zensur..


----------



## Torchlight (2. August 2011)

Hab den Film gleich zum Release geschaut, das Feeling im Kino war der Hammer xD
Für jeden Fan der Serie zu empfehlen, oder die auf schwarzen Humor stehen.


----------



## RedC (4. August 2011)

Sehr geiler film


----------

